

Sentinel’s Mission to Find 500,000 Near-Earth Asteroids - molteanu
http://spectrum.ieee.org/aerospace/satellites/sentinels-mission-to-find-500000-nearearth-asteroids

======
lawlessone
And it was the 500,001st that got us.

